# Egg Freezing on NHS



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Where can I find information about egg freezing on the NHS please?
I'm 39, feeling very low about not having a family of my own. 
I'm considering freezing my eggs and perhaps going it alone in a couple of years if I don't meet anyone prior.

Thanks.


----------

